
Ask HN: Any good book recommendations? - pg_bot
Can be technical or non-technical. Looking for a few things to read while taking some time off.
======
onion2k
I've recently finished _Ready Player One_ by Ernest Cline which is an
enjoyably nostalgic novel based on computer games and 80s trivia.

